# 927 Error On Demand



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keep trying to watch episodes of the Detour from On Demand, I get a 927 Error saying the content is unavailable. I get the error message after the program begins and usually after the first commercial break, I try to resume and get the same error code. My receiver is connected to the internet and the program is fully downloaded. I am able to watch it on mobile device. I've tried restarting my box and get the same problem. I did a search and it seems like this is a common issue. 

Has anyone else had this issue? What did they do to get it resolved?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is a known issue. Nothing wrong with your system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Same issue the last couple of weeks. Unresolved. Seems to occur at end of commercial breaks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay, how do we general users report this to the proper folks at DTV?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

By calling in and complain. Be prepared to provide info on screenshot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I had the same problem watching Major Crimes. Is this a tbs and TNT specific problem?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Billzebub said:


> I had the same problem watching Major Crimes. Is this a tbs and TNT specific problem?


You might be on to something ......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user1200 (May 23, 2017)

My guess is that there is a server outside of DirecTV that provides the commercials (that server may be Turner). If the DirecTV receiver fails to receive the commercial, it will fail the stream or downloaded recording. That's why you can sometimes make it to the first commercial break and then get 927. 

Hulu had the same problem a couple of years ago.

Since this has been ongoing for a few months, it appears this is not a big issue for AT&T.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

This is still happening on a regular basis. Recording cuts out at the first "commercial" break and then get the 927 error code. Have to press "resume" over and over again at least a dozen times, and then maybe playback will restart. Very frustrating.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Error Code 927 possible solutions......Delete the recording and try again......Verify your internet is connected......DECA connection status, if your system uses a DECA, make sure your power is On and network is Green. If equipment was moved make sure it's still connected......Reset the Modem......Check the internet connection on the receiver......Reset the receiver.


----------



## Rustyshakelfurd (Oct 16, 2019)

user1200 said:


> My guess is that there is a server outside of DirecTV that provides the commercials (that server may be Turner). If the DirecTV receiver fails to receive the commercial, it will fail the stream or downloaded recording. That's why you can sometimes make it to the first commercial break and then get 927.
> 
> Hulu had the same problem a couple of years ago.
> 
> Since this has been ongoing for a few months, it appears this is not a big issue for AT&T.


Bringing this one back from the dead for a sec as I ran into it myself. You're spot on saying it's the ad servers.

I run a pihole adblocker for the house and after seeing your suggestion took a quick look at the logs, in my case only one domain ever popped up as blocked and that was fwmrm(dot)net digging around a bit showed it was indeed an ad server from similar stories from people on other streaming services, so check your firewall, you may be blocking it.

Now enjoying a few late night eps of Unwrapped 2.0 on demand


----------



## Dougger (Sep 14, 2011)

Rustyshakelfurd said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead for a sec as I ran into it myself. You're spot on saying it's the ad servers.
> 
> I run a pihole adblocker for the house and after seeing your suggestion took a quick look at the logs, in my case only one domain ever popped up as blocked and that was fwmrm(dot)net digging around a bit showed it was indeed an ad server from similar stories from people on other streaming services, so check your firewall, you may be blocking it.
> 
> Now enjoying a few late night eps of Unwrapped 2.0 on demand


I guessing resurrecting it again just a few months later won't hurt anything

I've seen this work around posted elsewhere, and after turning my router's firewall off, and checking that all manner of other hw protection was disabled, I still got the 927 error. On just about everything.

Glad it worked your you, though.

But since I'm stuck with DSL for my "broadband," it's especially exasperating to wait for on-demand to download only to have it crap out when I hit 'play.'

I suspect many class actions were brought about for less.

So yeah, I guess I just resuscitated this thread to vent. I feel a teeeeeeeny bit better though - thanks.


----------



## ron_s (May 27, 2020)

Dougger said:


> I guessing resurrecting it again just a few months later won't hurt anything
> 
> I've seen this work around posted elsewhere, and after turning my router's firewall off, and checking that all manner of other hw protection was disabled, I still got the 927 error. On just about everything.
> 
> ...


I briefly switched from Atlantic Broadband to Comcast (before switching back 4 months later), and their "xFi Advanced Security" feature regularly blocked the website mentioned above, as well as several other websites, mostly ad servers. It didn't affect my DTV service but the "network threat blocked" eMail alerts were annoying enough to turn off the Advanced Security feature. Perhaps your phone company has a similar program that's enabled on their DSL service?


----------

